# Arthritis and cycling



## Chief Broom (1 Oct 2021)

Being a newbie to cycling im pleased to find a form of exercise suitable for a creaky old git like myself  I do have arthritis but not too bad yet and wondered if theirs anything to watch out for this condition [like overdoing it]. After my longest ride yet which included some decent hills i did have some pain in my right knee on the push down power stroke. I took a rest day today and hope that will do.


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2021)

Make sure your saddle is the correct height, and if you use cleats, that they are set up correctly. Also, get used to stretching regularly as certain muscles dominate when cyclists g and others are neglected. Heat good for stiffness, ice for swelling


----------



## Tigerbiten (1 Oct 2021)

Use your gears.
More pressure on the pedals equals more strain on your joints.
So you want a gear that gives you a comfortable cadence and a light pedal pressure.
Then try and keep this cadence/pressure no matter what.
So at the start of an uphill slope, don't push harder on the pedals, drop a gear or more to try and keep the light pressure.
You will climb the slope a little slower than if you try a muscle up it but you won't knacker your knees doing it.
At the top of the slope where you can speed up then climb the gears to try and keep the same feeling.
The only time you really need to work hard and put a lot of stress/strain on your knees is if you run out of gears down.
That the trick I use to help keep my knees pain free.

Luck .......


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2021)

Two Ibuprfen tablet two hour before you go out, get the cheap ones 65p for 16 at Boots


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Oct 2021)

When I first began using cleats, I had pain on my right knee. Adjusted the cleat alignment as my right foot point s slightly to the right. The pain went away.


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Two Ibuprfen tablet two hour before you go out, get the cheap ones 65p for 16 at Boots


Or 39p at Asda. Don’t take any NSAID frequently without discussion with your doctor, even the weaker ones. Voltaren gel is good for occasionally use for localised knee pain too and doesn’t rot your gut (as quickly)


----------



## Big John (1 Oct 2021)

I've had arthritis in my right knee for probably 15 years or so. It was bad enough to put an end to my running days but I was able to ride a bike, which is something I've done since I was a kid. Like folks have already said, don't push too big a gear. Spin rather than grind, as they say. As I've got older the arthritis must have got worse because now I can't honk it standing on the pedals but other than that I'm still able to thrash it if I'm in that sort of company. I don't take any meds either before or after a ride but I have been known to use the Volterol gel after long walks but never been so bad after a ride that I needed it.


----------



## Tigerbiten (2 Oct 2021)

To clear up a point.
To "spin" doesn't mean you have to have an ultra high cadence, it means that you keep the pressure on your pedals light.
On the flat, my most efficient cadence is around 80 rpm.
On hills, where I need to drop my power output to stop myself overheating, I drop to around 60rpm but I try to keep the same light pressure on my pedals.
It's only when I run out of downwards gears do I up the pressure on my pedals.

Luck ............


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2021)

A little bit of arthritis in my right hip, can get painful at times but doesn't affect my cycling much but will do in the future, like others I try to spin and not push.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Oct 2021)

Great advice, thanks folks  As a newbie ive been trying to develop some leg strength so have been mainly grinding up hills...reading the comments i shall do more spinning as that makes sense .Facing a long steep drag of a hill the other day i realised i couldnt grind all the way so did indeed spin. On the way up i thought..hey this isnt so bad! as i made good progress and it wasnt that uncomfortable, got to the top and admired the view.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2021)

Not specifically cycling, but I have arthritis in my foot, base of the big toe. It made running chuffing painful and I had to bin that off. It hurts all then time, a background level of 2/10, but on the days I have a good walk it hurts a lot less than the days I'm idle.


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2021)

I have no pains or aches anywhere but then, I am only 70 years of age . I am sure old age will catch up with me one day.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have no pains or aches anywhere but then, I am only 70 years of age . I am sure old age will catch up with me one day.



You're doing well then.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> A little bit of arthritis in my right hip, can get painful at times but doesn't affect my cycling much but will do in the future, like others I try to spin and not push.


Ditto!

My dad was crippled before he was 60 by severe arthritis in both hips, so I do my best to look after mine.

I used to like jogging around the local lanes and bridleways but twinges in my hips started to make it obvious what would happen if I carried on. I switched to cycling and soon fitted lower gears to my bikes to suit the tough hills in these parts.


----------



## D_97_goodtimes (3 Oct 2021)

Use it or lose It.
Everything in moderation.
A little bit of what you fancy probably does you good.

Don’t get caught 
There are no rules


----------

